# Are you coming to the Algarve this winter



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Dont know quite how to phrase this, perhaps I am naive but it has been made essential that we receive a very small and completely legal packet in a few weeks time whilst we are down near Loule.

My question is, could I make contact with someone coming down perhaps in late Nov or December? We expect to be around Albufiera from time to time so you would not need to trouble too much. The packet would start the journey from Worcester.

Really dont want to trust it to the international postman!

Mike & Ann


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

We would have gladly done that for you but we are leaving Leicester in the morning to head for Dover. I hope someone can help you.

JohnW


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Are you coming to the Algarve this winter?*

Thanks for the reply recvd, we wish you a safe journey!
Seriously though, someone must be able to help, its only a simple, legal package. Looking for nsomeone coming down in Late Nov or for Christmas.

Mike And Ann
We leave in 10 days for Faro area


----------

